# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Bilal Xhaferri

## shigjeta

Postuar nga
Shqiptar
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2069
(8/12/01 6:14:53 pm)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Udhëton dhembja Çame
-poezi nga Bilal Xhaferri-

Nëse poetet shqiptarë nuk kanë patur dhe aq fat, poezia shqipe ska qenë e tillë, përkundrazi, ajo i ka dhënë zë historisë së kombit dhe çdo trevë e jona ka patur, si të thuash rapsodin e vet, rob dhe të vërbër, prej të cilit ne kemi parë muzgjet e humbjeve krenare apo agullimin e fitoreve të trishta.
Shkrimtari Bilal Xhaferri është dhe këngëtar i dhembjes çame, i saj pjese që ka munguar, por që ska reshtur së prodhuari trishtim e tragjedi.
Ky shkrimtar i asaj treve rikrijoi brengën kolektive në kohën kur atdheu ishte më pak atdhe, por i pushtuar nga diktatura vendase, fill mbas Luftës II Botërore, kur pushtuesit e huaj u larguan.
Sundimtarët e rinj mbi gërmadha po hidhnin dhe kufomat e të pushkatuarve, mes të cilëve ishte dhe babai i shkrimtarit të ardhshëm, Bilal Xhaferrit. Skuadra komuniste e pushkatimit e vrau si nacionalist.
Bilali 9 vjeçar ahere mbeti kështu jetim për jetë. I përkiste fisit të shquar të Hasan Tahsimit nga Konispoli.
Largohet nga vendlindja duke besuar se do ti shpëtonte, sadopak, përndjekjeve. Punon si korier në Sarandë. Kryen një shkollë teknike dhe punon në Rruga  ura në Veri. Por e internojnë baltrave të Durrësit.
Arriti të botojë librin e shkëlqyer me tregime "Njerëz të rinj, tokë e lashtë", por përmbledhja me poezi "Lirishta e kuqe" u ndalua dhe u çua fabrika të letrës për tu ribërë letër sterile. romani "Krastakraus" mbeti në dorëshkrim.
Që ti shpëtonte arrestimit dhe burgut, Bilal Xhaferri arratiset më gusht të 1969 në Greqi për të ikur në SHBA.
Dy vjet punon në gazetën "Dielli" të shqiptarëve të Amerikës. Në Çikago themeloi gazetan e Lidhjes Çame "Krahu i shqiponjës".
Njerëz të panjohur e sulmojnë me thikë në Nju Jork. Sigurimi i shtetit komunist shqiptar kërkonte vdekjen e tij dhe të veprave. I digjet shtëpia dhe gjithë dorëshkrimet. Vdes në rrethana të dyshimta, pas një operacioni në kokë me 1987 në Çikago.
Ndërsa këtu kompllotohej me heshtje ose kujtohej vetëm për tu sharë (ose për tu rivrarë), të burgosurit politikë në Spaç, Qafë  Bari, Burrel, nëpërmjet atyre që e kishin njohur, kujtonin dhe mësonin përmendësh vargje të Bilal Xhaferrit.
U desh të binte diktatura e kuqe që shqiptarët në vitet e lirisë, kur qe vendosur shteti demokratik, të sillnin eshtrat e Bilal Xhaferrit në atdhe që balta e tij të prehej përgjithmonë e përzjerë me baltën e vendlindjes.
Poezitë e Bilal Xhaferrit për Çamërinë janë antologjike për nga bukuria dhe dhimbja. Ndërkohë, për sa i përket përmbajtjes, janë të vetmet në të gjithë poezinë mbarëkombëtare që mbartin dramën e Çamërisë, dëbimin e hershëm, lotët, dergjen e krahinës epirionte, zbrazëtirën e madhe si një zgavër tronditëse në kohë. E gjitha sikur parandjell drejtësinë, më fuqishëm se çdo UÇÇ e mundëshme.
Visar Zhiti

Pegasit

Nga qielli mos u ul Pegas për mua,
e bëj më këmbë unë rrugën.
Hapësirat e pamatura i dua,
po dua sa më pranë të jem me tokën.

Pas trokëllimës tënde qiellore
poetët le të thurrin vargje-ar,
unë jam këmbësor i rrugëve tokësore,
i rrugëve tokësore këngëtar.

Nga qielli, pra, mos zbrit Pegas për mua,
e bëj më këmbë unë rrugën.
Hapësirat e pamatura i dua
po më merren mendtë kur sndiej nën këmbë tokën.


Shqipëri 1976

Vend i vogël
Kohë e vogël
Rracion i vogël.

Errësirë e madhe
Frikë e madhe
Mjerim i madh.

Dhe rrugëve të atdheut
Si kukuvajka nën hënë
Leh e ulërin
"Gazi"  69. 1

"Krahu i shqiponjës",
nr.3-4, 1976.


Baladë Çame

Ylberi, si një përshëndetje e përlotur lamtumirë,
u zhduk matanë largësive,
mbi kreshtat e flakëve,
nëpër shi...

Matanë largësive u zhduk e përflakur Çamëria
dhe të gjitha rrugët tona shpien në veri.
Ulërin era e Mesdheut mbi trojet e lashta epirote,
mbi të shtrenjtat troje tona stërgjyshore.

Në kullotat e braktisura kullosin rrufetë.
Ullishtet e pavjelura gjëmojnë si dallgë nëpër bregore.
Dhe kudo toka çame,
mbuluar nga retë,
rënkon e mbytur në gjak e lot,
e mbetur shkretë,
pa zot.

Na e tregojnë drejtimin plumbat, që vërshëllejnë në errësirë.
Na e ndriçojnë rrugët flakët, që gjithë tokën kanë përpirë
Pas shpinave tona përplas tufani dyert e shkallmuara të shtëpive
dhe rrugët zgjaten e zgjaten si veri.

Ne, popull muhazhir, ecim nëpër shi...
Lamtumirë, Çamëri!


Natë Çame

Ndali çapin kopeja e ulqve
Në errësirën e thinjur me flokë bore.
Ndali çapin pranë staneve të heshtura
Kopeja e egër e pyjeve çame.
Sdëgjohen të lehura, sdëgjohen blegërima,
Nuk duken më zjarret ku dremitin çobenët.
Vetëm deti rreh bregdetin me dallgë pa pushuar,
Vetëm hëna porsi dele e ndarë nga kopeja
Nëpër shtigjet e reve baret e vetmuar.
Ndali çapin kopeja e ulqve
Dhe përgjon e uritur në errësirën thinjoshe.

Ku ini ju çobenë me gunat e bardha?
Ku i kini delet që blegërinin kullotave?
Ku i kini qiprat, ku këmborët si këmbana?
Ku i kini qent e staneve që ulurinin si luanë?
Murrot, balot, gudot  armiqtë tanë të vjetër?
Ku janë që tu tregojnë me çatallet e hekurt
Se si në shesh të luftës luftohet për jetën?

Hesht në errësirë Çamëria shkretëtirë,
vetëm dallga rreh parreshtur shkëmbenjtë kryeulur
Dhe jehona e saj e gjerë nëpër natën joniane
Përzihet me ulurimen e ulqve të uritur.


U botua në revistën "Krahu i shqiponjës"
nr.2, 1997 me pseudonimin Kiman Halil Çami


Janinë, vjeshtë

Liqeni i Janinës  luginë plot me ujë
Dergjet i përgjumur në mjegullën mëngjesore,
Shket krahu i pulëbardhës mbi nisinë si tumule,
Me fletët e rrepeve mbulon era shetitoret.
Xhamitë ekzotike, bija lindore të braktisura
U pozojnë të trishtuara turistëve nga perëndimi.
Matanë sinorit me tela vijën stërnipat e Pirros
Dhe kalojnë kryeulur nën rrepet buzë limanit

Vjeshta lakuriqe si "missis minifunde",
Fërkohet pas ledheve mjekrosh tërë myshk,
Atje ku Frosina iu shkëput Ali Pashait
Dhe në ujrat e ftohta të gjolit u zhyt.
Ashtu është Janina e vjetëruar mënjanuar
Dhe të duket sikur në gjol mengadalë do humbasë
Bashkë me lavdinë e dikurshme të harruar
Bashkë me buçimën e tambureve luftarakë.
Do humbasë në Joaninën e re me neon,
Nën valët e veturave që shkasin asfalteve
Nën hotelet moderne "Ksenia", "Palladion".
Nën tingujt e kambanave dhe këngët e psallmeve...

Liqeni i Janinës  luginë plot me ujë
Përkundet i përgjumur në mjegullën mëngjesore.
Që tej sinorit me tela vijnë stërnipat e Pirros
Dhe kalojnë kryeulur nën rrepet e shetitoreve
Me një mendim të heshtur, me një brengë përvëlonjëse.

"Krahu i shqiponjës", nr.2. shkurt 1978


Eja, trishtim

Eja, trishtim,
eja me hapa fletësh që bien nga degët,
eja me hapa shiu që këputet nga fletët...
Eja, trishtim,
Eja me hapa tingujsh që dridhen në mbrëmje,
eja me hapa zemrash që rrahin me dhimbje...
Eja, trishtim,
o prehër i ëmbël që nuk më braktise kurrë,
o strehë e qetësisë sime,
o ëndërrime të mia,
o gji i shpresës sime!
Eja, trishtim,
trishtim,
eja.


Motrës sime Antikës
(Variant)

Ershi përsëri vjeshta,
me shira,
me fletra.
Të iku, motër, jeta,
me rënkime dhe brenga.
O sikur të mundja,
guackat e maleve ti çaja
dhe horizontet ti shtyja
e tek ti të vija!
O sikur të mundja,
përmes botës së kredhur në errësirë,
të digjesha si një shteg drite,
të rridhja si një qiri i shkrirë,
të ndriçoja rrugën tënde, motra ime...
Po erdhi përsëri vjeshta,
me shira...
me fletra.


"Qiriu" i Naimit

Në vitrinën e librarisë me llampa neon
bën dritë "Qiriu" i Naimit.
E sjell në shtëpi dhe, gjer natën vonë,
njëlloj ai bën dritë edhe në dhomën time.
Dhe flakë e tij e ëmbël nuk zbehet asnjë thërrime

përballë abazhurit me dritë elektrike.
Pastaj, kur zbardh dita, e shoh përsëri:
as në dritën e diellit nuk zbehet flakë e tij,
e zjarrta flakë, e shenjta flakë,
që digjet në përjetësi.


Poezia e parë

Poezia ime e parë e botuar
kaloi në kantierin tonë duar më duar,
pastaj ma kthyen mua gazetën, më së fundi,
po tani poezia e vogël nuk dukej gjëkundi.
Ajo qe mbuluar e tëra me shenja njollash,
e tëra me shenja balte, betoni dhe vajrash;
secili nga shokët e mi
kish lënë atje të prekurën e duarve të tij
dhe çdo e prekur sikur ishte një nënshkrim
kallosh punëtori,
dhe çdo e prekur sikur ishte një shtrëngim
duarsh punëtori,
dhe më dukej sikur punëtorët poezinë time e
pagëzonin
si poezi të tyre,
poezi djerse, balte dhe betoni.


Rosat

Në muzg të mbrëmjes rosat ndjellin njëra  tjetrën
dhe zbresin buzës së lumit së bashku me rrjedhën,
te bërylet e ledhinave, nën livadhet e gjelbër,
ku zbardhëllejnë në muzg mu si kokrrat breshër.

O, sa ngjyra të bukura kanë puplat e rosave!
Të duket sikur era i ka mbuluar me fletët e luleve,
që shkunden nga ledhinat sipër bujanave.

Ato kullosin dhe rrjedha i merr me vete, si buqeta,
poshtë ujërave të qelqta e të qeta.


Ti je një pardesy

Ti je një pardesy.
Tek ti fëshfërijnë të gjitha:
mendimet, pardesyja, zemra.
Ti je një pardesy
dhe bota të duket si një sallon mode,
ku parakalon si pardesy e dalë prej garderobe.
Ti je njeri  pardesy.
Të shoh tek zhdukesh përtej  fëshfërimë  nëpër erë,
sikur të mos kesh qenë asnjëherë.


Mbrëmje

Perëndim i purpurt shuhet përmbi dhe.
Larg, ylli i mbrëmjes digjet si fener.
Ndanë rrugës hapen shtigje me marrë,
në rrugë kalon reparti im xhenier.

Dredhon në të përpjetën, buzë lumit,
kjo rrugë e largët, rrugë e humbur mali.
maretë me vath të kuq, si gurë rubini,
në ëndrra i përkund puhi e zallit.

Përkund puhiza me mare
dhe pluhurin e rrugës hedh mbi ne.
Dhe ëndrra rinie era zgjon,
dhe djersa sipër ëndrrave kullon.

Çdo bulëz djerse më duket si një yll
në qiellin e kulluar pa kufi
dhe qielli i lart më duket si pasqyrë,
ku shoh fytyrën tënde Shqipëri

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*Atdheu*


E para mjegull e Shtatorit
Porsi qefini te mbuloi
Sa shpejt nga syte atdhe me humbe
Sa shpejt erresira te gllaberoi

Si djerse te ftohta ndrinin naten
Mbi ballin tend te argjendte yj`
`Me tel me gjemba gjoksi yt
I lidhur mbeti ne kufi.

Ashtu te lashe i shtrenjti vend
Dherrugen mora per ketej
Ku valle me con kjo rruge e larget?
Kur valle serish tek ti do te kthej?

Floriri i vargjeve te mia
U shkri per ty me dhembshuri
Tani si hekur shpirti im
Me lot u ndryshk dhe u nxi...

Si djerse te ftohta ndrinin naten
Mbi ballin tend te argjendte yj`
Me tel me gjemba gjoksi yt
I lidhur mbeti ne kufi.

Ashtu te lashe i shtrenjti vend
Dhe rrugen mora per ketej
Ku valle me con kjo rruge e larget?
Kur valle tek ti do te kthej?





*Kosova*


Kosova
Me ndarje dhe nenndarje gjeografike
Me ndarje dhe nenndarje historike
Kosova
Qe nga ujrat e kulluara te Ohrit
Deri ne erresiren e minierave te Mitrovices
Qe nga brigjet e kaltra te Ulqinit
Deri ne Qelekullen e ne fushen e Nishit
Kosova
Fushe e begatshme me fruta e grunore
Qe bie ere pranveres e tera lule molle
Kosova me male kreshnike
Male te zhveshur me pisha e bredhishte
Qe e rrahin qiellin me krahe shqipesh
Qe e dehin diellin me arome rreshire
Qe e ndezin qiellin me zbardhellime debore
Kosova
Krahine shqiptare qe ne fillim te saj
Toke e Manastirit
E Prizerenit
E Plaves dhe e Gucise
Toke e legjendave legjendare te Gjergj Elez Alise
Kosova
Legjende e mbetur ne rrugekryq te historise
Kosova
Gjithnje ashtu si gjithnje
Me dhem te shternguar e me shpirt nder dhembe
Kosova
Ku shqiptaret flasin nje gjuhe dhe degjojne dy gjuhe
Kosova gjithnje ashtu.

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ChuChu

Shkurtima.

DASHURI DHE FATE

Atë vit vjeshta kaloi si i ka hije, pa asnjë çrregullim të motit, pa shira dhe erëra të parakohshme. Tetori ishte i qetë dhe i vagëlluar. Nga fillimi i nëntorit ranë ca shira të pakta dhe koha u hap përsëri. Pastaj, në janar, ra bora e parë, në mars çelën thanat dhe në maj lulëzoi tërë vendi...
Kështu, muajt ndoqën njëri-tjetrin.
Gjatë verës, lulet e pranverës zunë kokrra. Në vjeshtë u volën kokrrat e fundit dhe filluan të binin fletët e para... Dhe përsëri hyri janari i vitit tjetër...
...Në një nga ditët e para të Vitit të Ri, kompania ime bënte stërvitje taktike, e vendosur në pozicion luftimi buzë lumit L. Tërë kohën e stërvitjes ra një shi, një shi bore, i akullt, i ngadalshëm, i pandërprerë, që të lagte dhe të fuste drithmën deri në palcë... Si mbaroi stërvitja, u kthyem në repart. Ashtu të njomur dhe të bërë pellg nga shiu hymë në "dhomën ushtarako-politike", ku qëndruam të pastronim armët. Ata që e mbaronin pastrimin, shkonin dhe shpinin armët në armaturë dhe, kështu, salla boshatisej pak e nga pak. Unë po vonohesha. Pecja e vajimit m'i kishte bërë duart gjithë vaj dhe gishtërinjtë e ngrirë më ishin shtrembëruar, si të paralizuar. Duke shikuar gishtërinjtë e mi, m'u kujtua se kështu më paralizoheshin ata dhe kështu më ndoteshin nga ndryshku i hekurave, kur lidhja soleta nën ndonjë shi të lehtë.
Një ushtar u kujtua dhe shkoi hapi radion.
Po mbaronte një emision me muzikë ritmike. Pastaj u bë një pauzë. Pas pak spikerja tha:
Po japim pjesë orkestrale: Klod Debysi: "Ndriçimi i hënës."
M'u drodh zemra... Këtë pjesë e kisha dëgjuar ato ditët e fundit kur u largova nga qyteza N., katërmbëdhjetë muaj më parë. Ngjante me "Serenatën" e Shubertit, nuk ngjante po të kujtonte tërë serenatën. Sa më pëlqente! I rrëmbyer nga muzika, tërë qenia sikur më shkrihej duke m'u bërë një me tingujt, dhe në mendje fillova të sjell ato kujtime të shtrenjta që i ruaja thellë në shpirt.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ChuChu

AVE MARIA

Jeta e njeriut është shumë e shkurtër. Po edhe sikur të jetoja një mijë vjet, unë s'do ta harroja kurrë Marien.
Marie quhej mushka që na sillte ushqimin e drekës. Ajo tani ishte një mushkë e thyer në moshë dhe vinte e pakët, e dobët dhe e kërrusur. Sikur njerëzit të ishin disi më njerëzorë me kafshët, ajo duhej të ishte çmbrehur prej kohësh dhe të ishte lënë të ngryste e qetë ditët e fundit të pleqërisë së saj. Po ashtu, siç ishin shtazorë me njëri-tjetrin, njerëzit s'dinin se si të ishin njerëzorë me kafshët. Dhe mjerë ato kafshë të mjera që ishin më afër me ta.
Për fatin e saj të hidhur, Maria ishte shumë afër me njerëzit, e kish vënë perëndia drejtpërdrejtë në shërbim të tyre. 
E mbrehur përpara karrocës, e lodhur dhe e mbërthyer me rrypa e litarë, e kërrusur dhe e tendosur nën peshën që tërhiqte, ajo u binte kryq e tërthor tërë rrugëve të fermës, nga furra e bukës në dyqanin e ushqimeve, nga menca e punëtorëve në brigadat e fushës, nga njëri sektor në tjetrin.
Ajo ish një personazh i njohur në fermë. Emri i saj ish një ndër emrat më popullorë.
- Erdhi Maria! Erdhi Maria! - dëgjohej anembanë fushës e thirrura jonë në kohën e pushimit të mesditës kur prinim të na vinte ushqimi i drekës.
- Erdhi Maria! Erdhi Maria! - përsëritej emri i saj nga brigada në brigadë.
Karroca me dy rrota gome përkundej e kërcente në gropat e rrugës. Mbi kryet e karrocierit, një copë katrema e rrëmbyer nga era, e shqyer përgjysmë nga streha e gjysmëkabinës, tundej ritmikisht sikur më përshëndeste.
- Erdhi Maria!
Ajo nuk nxitonte. Ajo s'kishte fuqi të nxitonte në atë moshë. Vrapi saj kishte mbaruar prej kohësh dhe tani të vinte keq tek e shikoje të merrte një turr të shkurtër prej plake, e detyruar nga fshikullimat e kamzhikut të karrocierit. Ai e rrihte kot të gjorën kafshë. Dreka jonë vinte me shumë vonesë, po se mos ishte faji i saj. Ajo nisej nga kuzhina kur e nisnin. Dhe vërtet ecte ngadalë, po ecte gjithnjë dhe atë që s'e arrinte dot me shpejtësi e fitonte në kohë. Po të varej prej saj, ajo do të mund të arrinte në kohën e duhur tek ne. Po nuk varej asgjë prej saj. Dhe ai e rrihte.

----------


## Fiori

*               BALADE ÇAME* 

Ylberi, si nje pershendetje e perlotur
                              lamtumire,
u zhduk matane largesive,
mbi kreshtat e flakeve,
                              neper shi.
Matane largesive u zhduk e perflakur
                              Cameria
dhe gjitha rruget tona shpien ne veri.
Ulerin era e Mesdheut mbi trojet e
                              lashta epirote,
                              mbi te shtrenjtat troje tona
                              stergjyshore.
Ne kullotat e braktisura kullosin rrufete.   
Ullishtet e pavjelura gjemojne si dallge
                              neper bregore.
 Dhe kudo toka came,
 mbuluar nga rete,
 renkon e mbytur ne gjak e lot,
e mbetur shkrete,
                              pa zot.
Na e tregojne drejtimin plumbat,
na e ndricojne rrugen flake, qe gjithe
token kane                              perpire.

Pas shpinave tona perplas tufani dyert e shkallmuara te shtepive.
Dhe rruget zgjaten e zgjaten ne veri.
Ne, popull muhaxhir, ecim neper shi...
                              Lamtumire, Cameri!

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

Eja Trishtim

Eja, trishtim ,
eja me hapa fletesh qe bien nga deget,
eja me hapa shiu qe keputet nga fletet...
Eja trishtim ,
eja me hapa tingujsh qe dridhen ne mbremje,
eja me hapa zemrash qe rrahin me dhimbje...
Eja , trishtim,
o preher i embel qe nuk me braktise kurre,
o strehe e qetesise sime,
o enderrime te mia,
o gji i shpreses sime.
Eja , trishtim,
trishtim ,
eja.

----------


## EDLIN

BILAL XHAFERI 


RINIA IME



Nuk më vrapoi rinia

duke gjurmuar pulpët si shishe shampanje.

nuk m'u verbua rinia

pas ngjarjeve të fustaneve.

nuk m'u mbyll rinia

në parantezat e qepallave

të ndonjë vajze sentimentale.



rinia ime zgjodhi një tjetër drejtim,

zgjodhi të tjera ngjyra,

duke gjurmuar një dashuri të madhe,

duke kërkuar një lumturi të madhe,

si në një aksion të pandërprerë,

nga kantieri në kantier,

nga ferma në fermë,

nga miniera në minierë;

rrugëve të atdheut.

Ajo mbarti të gjtiha ngjyrat e baltrave

dhe tani e shoh tek digjet

kurorë sipër dheut,

si një ylber i pjellë nga mitra

e shtrëngatave. 





 BILAL XHAFERI 


SA SHPEJT KALOI RINIA JOTE



FUSTANI YT I NUSËRISË

SI BRYMË E BARDHË TË MBULOI,

SA SHPEJT KALOI RINIA JOTE

SA SHPEJT PRANVERËN VJESHTA NDËRROI.



NGA DEGËT FLETËT U RRËZUAN,

TAKSIA HUMBI LARG NË RRUGË.

Ç'U NGRYSËN VITET KAQ SHPEJTUAR

Siç ENDEN MJERGULLAT NË MUZG.



FLORI I VARGJEVE TË MI

U SHKRI PËR TY ME DHIMBSURI.

TANI SI HEKUR SHPIRTI IM

ME LOT U NDRYSHK EDHE U NXI.



NGA DEGËT FLETËT U RRËZUAN,

I RRAHËN KRAHËT ZOGJTË NË JUG,

SI HARQE VIOLINE DRIDHEN

MOTIVE VJESHTE NËPËR DRURË.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

Bilal Xhaferri 		


Pegasit


Nga qielli mos u ul Pegas për mua,
e bëj më këmbë unë rrugën.
Hapësirat e pamatura i dua,
po dua sa më pranë të jem me tokën.

Pas trokëllimës tënde qiellore
poetët le të thurrin vargje-ar,
unë jam këmbësor i rrugëve tokësore,
i rrugëve tokësore këngëtar.

Nga qielli, pra, mos zbrit Pegas për mua,
e bëj më këmbë unë rrugën.
Hapësirat e pamatura i dua
po më merren mendtë kur sndiej nën këmbë tokën.

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

Bilal Xhaferri 		


Natë Çame


Ndali çapin kopeja e ulqve
Në errësirën e thinjur me flokë bore.
Ndali çapin pranë staneve të heshtura
Kopeja e egër e pyjeve çame.
Sdëgjohen të lehura, sdëgjohen blegërima,
Nuk duken më zjarret ku dremitin çobenët.
Vetëm deti rreh bregdetin me dallgë pa pushuar,
Vetëm hëna porsi dele e ndarë nga kopeja
Nëpër shtigjet e reve baret e vetmuar.
Ndali çapin kopeja e ulqve
Dhe përgjon e uritur në errësirën thinjoshe.

Ku ini ju çobenë me gunat e bardha?
Ku i kini delet që blegërinin kullotave?
Ku i kini qiprat, ku këmborët si këmbana?
Ku i kini qent e staneve që ulurinin si luanë?
Murrot, balot, gudot  armiqtë tanë të vjetër?
Ku janë që tu tregojnë me çatallet e hekurt
Se si në shesh të luftës luftohet për jetën?

Hesht në errësirë Çamëria shkretëtirë,
vetëm dallga rreh parreshtur shkëmbenjtë kryeulur
Dhe jehona e saj e gjerë nëpër natën joniane
Përzihet me ulurimen e ulqve të uritur.

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

Bilal Xhaferri 		


Kosova


Me ndarje dhe nenndarje gjeografike
Me ndarje dhe nenndarje historike
Kosova
Qe nga ujrat e kulluara te Ohrit
Deri ne erresiren e minierave te Mitrovices
Qe nga brigjet e kaltra te Ulqinit
Deri ne Qelekullen e ne fushen e Nishit
Kosova
Fushe e begatshme me fruta e grunore
Qe bie ere pranveres e tera lule molle
Kosova me male kreshnike
Male te zhveshur me pisha e bredhishte
Qe e rrahin qiellin me krahe shqipesh
Qe e dehin diellin me arome rreshire
Qe e ndezin qiellin me zbardhellime debore
Kosova
Krahine shqiptare qe ne fillim te saj
Toke e Manastirit
E Prizerenit
E Plaves dhe e Gucise
Toke e legjendave legjendare te Gjergj Elez Alise
Kosova
Legjende e mbetur ne rrugekryq te historise
Kosova
Gjithnje ashtu si gjithnje
Me dhem te shternguar e me shpirt nder dhembe
Kosova
Ku shqiptaret flasin nje gjuhe dhe degjojne dy gjuhe
Kosova gjithnje ashtu.

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

I shoqi i saj doli papandehur te brryli i kodheles (kthese), qendroi dhe ktheu koken, vuri re rretherrotull, mbajti vesh, pastaj nxitoi prap çapin drejt shtepise. Ajo nuk e njohu dot menjehere, vetem e mori me mend qe ishte ai. Kish dy vjet qe e priste. E priti tere naten e kaluar pa vene gjume ne sy, se i kishin thene qe ai ishte arratisur nga eksoria (internimi qe ju be çameve gjate L.B. II). Megjithe ate pritje aq te gjate, tani iu duk e papritur kur pa qe ai doli ashtu menjehere te kodheljae udhes, i paqethur e i parruar, i larte e i beshem po i tretur e i handakosurnga vuajtjet, i krrusur pak te shpatullat e medha, me nje shkop ne dore e me nje berruce veshur vetem ne nje krah, ashtu si i mbajne çobanet.
Ajo s'kish fuqi te levizte, po ndenji atje ku ishte, te pragu i deres, si e mbajtur ne vend. Degjoi zerin e tij kur i foli qenit "Balo, Balo!", degjoi ne pllakat e ovoroit (oborr) prokat (gozhde) e kepuceve te tij ushtarake, e me ne fund, me zemer te ngjethur, pa koken e tij leshtore qe doli te qoshja e murit te shtepise dhe ndeshi ne veshtrimin e syve te tij te humbur thelle ne zgavra.
Ai u qep lart shkalleve duke u mbajtur me njeren dore te muri.
-C'ish ben ketu ti akoma? - i foli me te rrepte, kur arriti ne krye te shkalleve.
Asaj i ishte lidhur gjuha e s'fliste dot. "Moj perendi,moj perendi!" - tha me vete kur pa nga afer fytyren e tij aq te dobesuar , aq te prishur, e sidomos ata syte e tij te medhenj aq te humbur thelle ne zgavra e pothuaj te mbuluar nga vetullat e ulura ne ballin e madh plot me rrudha.
Ai hyri brenda ne shtepi pa ndaluar perpara saj.
Ku eshte djali? - tha.
Fle, - u pergjigj ajo me nje fije zeri.
Mos e zgjo, - tha ai. - Je hazer per udhe ? Merr djalin edhe nisu kete dakike .
Ajo u mundua te kuptonte mire fjalet e tij.
Po, hajde, te nisemi,- tha.
U' do vite pas jush, ju ikni perpara, - tha ai dhe duke kaluar me nxitim permes odes shkoi dhe shtyu fleten e njeres dritare, vuri re perjashta ne te gjitha anet pastaj u kthye perseri nga e shoqia:
Te thashe qe te nisesh ne kete dakike- i foli perseri me te rrepte, - mos rri si e karfosur atje te dera . 
Po, hajde, te nisemi,- perseriti ajo.
U' do u arri ne udhe, ju do ikni perpara, se u' kam akoma ca pune ketu, - ja ktheu ai dhe u ul ne gjunje te qoshja e oxhakut ku kish fshehur dyfekun brenda ne mur dy vjet te shkuara.
Ti s'ke me nonje pune ketu, - tha ajo. - Asnjeri s'ka me nonje pune ketu. I tere fshati ka ikur, e tere Cameria ka ikur....
Pse s'ike dhe ti preme me te tjeret? - i brriti ai.- Nuk te dergova haber me Zejnelin e Buhuse qe te me merrje djalin e te niseshe me tere miletin ?
Ku do shkoja u' pa ti ? - tha ajo.- Denja ketu se te prisja ti. Zejneli i Buhuse na tha qe ti te la pas ne Patra, ne kaike, edhe na tha qe mase do arrinje ne shtepi qe dje preme.
Ai shqepi me sqepare nje parvaz dhoge, nxorri me te shpejt maliherin e gjate nga muri dhe me te ne dore u kthye me vrull drejt se shoqes:
Tani degjome, po te me degjosh mire, - foli. - U' i kam kauret pas thembrave te kembeve. Djalin e Kiços me shoket e tij qe me vrane vellane. Me jane vene pas e shume vonuan qe s'kane arrire akoma ketu. Ti merr djalin e nisu se u' dua qe t'i pres ata ketu...
Tani qe ajo e kuptoi si ishte puna, nje dritherime e akullt ia shkoi tere kurmin.
S'iki u' pa ti, ate mendje mblidhe- e nderpreu te shoqin me nje vendosmeri qe ai e njihte mire.
Eja te ikim, ne ke besuar perendi. Nuk eshte koha per te marre hak. Le ate hake ta marre perendia. Eja, aman, te ikim e mos na merr ne qafe. Se kemi dhe djalin sabi(femije).
Ai mori fryme thelle, sikur t'i ishte mbledhur frymemarrja ne gjoks per dy vjet me radhe.


"Krahu i Shqiponjes", 1978/1

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

Bilal Xhaferi

Vajza nga brigjet e lumit Kalama

Pezuli i dritares se ambulances ishte fundosur nen kuroret e luleve te diellit, qe perkundeshin ngadale ne eren e mbremjes. Mbi pezul ishte perkulur ndihmesmjekja me nje liber ne dore. 
Kur ajo ngriti kryet, fytyra e saj e rrethuar me floke te arte u duk gjithashtu si nje kurore luledielli.
Pa e shkeputur dot plotesisht mendimin nga ato qe  lexonte ne faqet e librit, ajo me hodhi mua nje veshtrim te shpejte pastaj i ndali syte te dora ime e lidhur.
Keni djegur doren me zift ?  - tha. Ejani brenda t'jua mjekoj.
Kur hyra brenda, ajo e la librin mbi pezulin e dritares, me tha te ulesha ne nje karrige prane tavolines se saj dhe erdhi e me zgjidhi shamine nga plaga. Shamia ishte ngjitur pas lekures dhe mishit te djegur. Kur ajo e shqiti, une u shtrengova i teri pas dhembjes se plages.
Me graso e ke lyer keshtu ?  - tha ajo. 
Shoket thane se duhej lyer me graso - thashe.
Ajo solli fasho, pomade, solli edhe gersheret dhe, pasi ma pastroi plagen me alkol, filloi te priste me gershere pjeset e demtuara te lekures.
Nga je ti ? Nga te folurit duket qe s'je prej ketyre aneve.
Une jam çam - ju pergjigja.
Cam ? - tha ajo dhe ngriti menjehere koken. - Vertet ? Nga ç'vend i Camerise ?
 I di ti vendet e Camerise ?
Cish nuk i di u' vendet e Camerise, Domosdo qe i di. Edhe une jam çame.
Ishte krejt e pa pritur per mua qe te takoja nje vajze çame kaq larg , ne veri. E vura re me çudi dhe, perendia e di perse, m'u duk sikur zbulova ne fytyren e saj ca tipare te njohura, tipare te nje njeriu tim shume te afert. Diku thelle ne kujtesen time u ngrit nga erresira e viteve fytyra e dashur e nenes sime te vdekur, ashtu siç kish mbetur ajo fytyre ne mendjen time, qe nga koha e larget e vegjelise.
Pastaj m'u kujtua motra ime e vogel dhe vellai im i vogel, qe i ngjanin aq shume nenes.
S'me kish shkuar kurre ne mendje se do te mund te takoja nje vajze çame ketu prapa maleve te veriut, - thashe i habitur. - Te kane transferuar ketu ?
- Jo, ne banojme ketu ne fermen e lokalitetit. Familja ime punon ne ferme.
Nga ç'ane e Camerise ini?
Nga rrethet e Janines.Fshati yne eshte buze Kalamait, balle maleve te Sulit.Ndoshta ju i dini ato vende.
Jo, nuk i di. Une, ne te vertete, nuk jam çam i ardhur. Jam nga kjo pjeseza mbrenda kufirit.
Po nje balte jemi ne. Si mbrenda, si jashte kufirit, jemi po ai sua. Edhe une, per veten time s'jam e ardhur. Kam lere ketu ne Shqiperi.
Po me kaq malle flasin pleqte tane per Camerine sa qe, nga rrefimet e tyre, Cameria mua me del e gjalle perpara syve sikur te kem jetuar atje tere jeten time. A e beson ? Me duket sikur i di ku jane krojet, ku jane kullotat, arat, ullishtet, i di ku jane malet e Sulit e ku eshte lumi Kalama, i di ererat e vendeve e i di nga ç'ane shohin penxheret e odave e nga ç'ane degjohet daullja e remezanit.
Ulur ne karrigen e saj prane dritares, me njeren dore duke menjanuar pakez floket qe i uleshin mbi faqe dhe me brrylin e vendosur lehtaz te ana e bllokut te raporteve mjekesore, atje ne sfondin e fushes se vogel malore me luledielli, ne sfondin e alpeve te larta te veriut te Shqiperise, ajo fliste per Camerine e saj qe s'e kish pare kurre, fliste per nje vend te bute e te ngrohte ne jug, mbuluar me ullishte e me kope delesh, per nje vend te blerte te humbur si ne enderr. Gjuha e saj çame thyhej pakez me te folmen e veriut. Fytyra e saj me kujtonte nenen time dhe zeri i saj me kujtonte motren time. Me dukej sikur kjo vajze fare e panjohur per mua, disa çaste me pare, tani ishte si nje njeri imi, si nje pjesetar i familjes sime.


Kur vajta perseri ne ambulance te nderroja plagen, ajo me tregoi se u kish folur ne shtepi per mua dhe prinderit e saj i kishin thene te me ftonte te shkoja per nje vizite.
Do gezohen shume po erdhe, te me besosh, - tha ajo. - Sidomos gjyshja. Ajo ka kaq shume mall, kaq shume mall 
qe te takohet me nje çam e te bisedoje per Camerine. Cameria eshte zemra e gjyshes sime. Cdo gje ajo e lidh me Camerine.
Cameria eshte me e mire nga te gjitha, me e bukura nga te gjitha, me e pasura nga te gjitha. Qumeshti, ullinjte e mjalti i Camerise, aromat e Camerise, pemet dhe dielli dhe hena e Camerise, delet e Camerise e varret e perrallat e Camerise, - te gjitha jane krejt ndryshe, te pa krahasueshme, te çuditeshme. E di ç'me tha mbreme gjyshja ? Nuk e di pse kam nje jave te tere qe shoh nate per nate ne gjume Camerine, - me tha. - Siç duket, do te vdes tani. Shyqyr i qofte perendise qe me sjell keshtu perpara syve ato vendet tona, qe ti shoh edhe njehere, te pakten ne enderr, perpara se te mbyll syte pergjithnje.
Une i dhashe fjalen asaj se do t'i beja nje vizite ne shtepi. Isha i ndrojtur nga natyra dhe me vinte veshtire te shkoja per vizite, po, megjithate isha i sigurt se ne familjen e saj do te kaloja mire, do ta ndjeja veten si ne shtepine time. Une e dija se si te presin çamet  kur u shkon si mysafir. Veç kesaj, edhe une kisha mall e deshire qe te takoja çame e te bisedoja per Camerine.
Ecja rruges dhe mendjen e kisha te ajo, te Cameria e asaj dhe imja.Mendoja se ajo ishte nje vajze e dashur, e urte dhe e mençur, me nje natyre fisnike dhe me nje bukuri te embel. Dhe me dukej sikur e degjoja perseri zerin e saj te qete: .... Qumeshti, ullinjte, mjalti i Camerise, .... pemet dhe hena dhe dielli i Camerise... 


Nga B.Xhaferi : PERTEJ LARGESIVE

Botuar per here te pare :Krahu iShqiponjes nr. 1 , 1974

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

Pertej Rajces ne Kalisht

Per ju qe nuk e dini, Kalishti eshte nje fshat shqiptar ne nahijen e Struges. Tani kjo pjese e Shqiperise quhet Maqedhoni, po nuk eshte quajtur gjithnje keshtu. Kur kufiri nuk ishte atje ku eshte sot, fshatrat e Struges s'kishin te ndare e s'kishin te ndryshuar me fshatrat e tjera shqiptare rrotull liqenit te Pogradecit e rrotull fushes se Domosdoves, po venin e vinin e jepnin e merrnin si vellezerit e nje barku e si balte e nje dheu qe ishin.

Keshtu vazhduan ata te pandare edhe kur u nda kufiri atje ku s'ndahet, domethene pas vitit 1913, kur nje gjel u be nje thele dhe Shqiperia nga nje shprehje gjeografike u be nje shprehje politike. Vetem pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, kur hyri ne mode nje shprehje e re, shprehja ideologjike, ata u ndane tamam, i prene hyrjet e daljet neper kufi, i prene krushqite, i prene pazaret, u hyri teli me gjemba dhe bajoneta ne mes te arave, ne mes te kullotave, ne mes te vatheve dhe shtrungave. 

Siç ju thashe, Kalishti bie ne nahijen e Struges. Ai gjendet aty pertej Rajces.Ose ju po deshet thoni qe Rajca gjendet aty pertej Kalishtit. Se qe te dy fshatrat jane ne njeren e ne tjetren ane te malit midis tyre, ku kalon kufiri i Shqiperise me Jugosllavine.

Kalishtasit po jane shqiptare. Domosdo.Po jo te gjthe, ama. Qe moti, aty pat ardhur nje familje maqedhonase, e kjo familje e vetme me kohe erdhi e u shtua e prej saj u bene dyzet familje.

Prapeseprape, shqiptaret bejne shumicen e fshatit, se Kalishti eshte nje goxha fshat i madh, me katerqind e ca shtepi.

Shqiptaret jane shumica, vertet, mirepo nuk kane asnje perkrahje e asnje ndihme ne qeveri. Ata atje kane mbetur si ai djali i gjetur i perralles. Perkundrazi, maqedhonet, qe jane te ardhur, hiqen e mbahen si zoter te vendit. Ata e kane grure me njerezit e qeverise, u ecen fjala kudo, jane te gjithe te armatosur, i dergojne femijet ne shkolla, zene pune te mire ne Struge e ne qytete te tjera, kane perkrahje nga shteti. Me fjale te tjera , ata kane dajo kalin, siç thote populli. Kjo ka bere qe atyre t'u rritet mendja shume e t'u hipe nje fodullek i madh.
Ata po e merrnin neper kembe fshatin.

Shqiptaret , per t'iu larguar sherrit, ulnin kryet e s'ndiheshin. Mirepo po i leshove pe te ligut, pleksesh keq me te.Punet erdhen e u trashen dhe vajten deri atje sa qe maqedhonet nuk i linin shqiptaret as te kalonin ne buze te liqenit,..... se u trembeshin peshqit e nuk u vente mbare peshkimi.
Keni pare ju , keshtu ?
Si te benin , si te mos benin shqiptaret e gjore ? U ngushtuan keqas.
Nje dite nga ditet, dimer si tani, bore e akull e tere dynjaja, nje maqedhon zuri nje çilimi shqiptar tek kalonte anes liqenit dhe e rrahu. Femija u perplas ne akull e iu hap nje plage ne te prape te kokes. Ashtu, tere gjak e tere te qara, ai shkoi ne shtepi dhe u tregoi njerezve te tij ç'kish ngjare.
Kjo e mbushi kupen.
Nje te dale bejne atehere njerezit e çilimiut bashke me farefisin e tyre dhe , drejt e te maqedhonet.
More ju, te tille e te ketille, ç'faj ju pati ky çilimi i varfer qe e keni katandisur ne kete dite ? Andaj i kemi e i rritim ne femijet tane, qe te na i beni ju gjak e plage me te rrahura ?

Qe te mos e zgjat tregimin, krisi huri.
Bam! Bjer! Bertit! Vloi druri ate nate atje sa u tund vendi. Maqedhone e shqiptare bashke u bene pershesh me njeri-tjetrin, e, kur undezen gjakrat mire, krisi edhe alltia.

Po njeri nga maqedhonet, ai qe ata e mbanin per me trim, vuri perdhe nj djale shqiptar dhe ja hoqi me kobure. Nuk e zuriplumbi djalin po vetem ju percellua ana e fytyres nga flaka e barutit.(Se,qe t'a dini ju, maqedhonet atje nuk jane hiç nishanllinj ; ata as nuk shohin mire se e kane driten e syve te dobet; e kane kete te mete ne racen e tyre )

Atehere ai djali, nje te rrembyer ja ben koburen nga dora maqedhonasit, e ktheu ate dhe e vuri poshte dhe ja shkrepi mu ne mes te fytyres te gjithe plumbat qe kishin mbetur,.... nje, dy, tre, kater.

Nje plake shqiptare, nje gjyshe nja gjashtedhjete e pese e kusur vjeç, hidhet me nje naxhake ne dore dhe le te vdekur perdhe nje tjeter maqedhon. I erdhi radha edhe nje te treti, po ai shpetoi se u hodh ne liqen me gjithe dyfekun e tij.Maqedhonet e tjere, pastaj, kur pane se po behej kerdia, ua mbathen nga syte kembet dhe shkuan e u mbyllen neper shtepite e tyre.


Ja, keshtu ngjau ate nate ne Kalisht. Te nesermen, dy shqiptare te plagosur rende u shtruan ne spitalin e Struges. Doktoret e spitalit ishin po maqedhone. Po sikur ata t'u benin te plagosurve ndonje gjilpere tjeter per tjeter dhe pastaj te thoshin qe vdiqen nga plaget?
Shpejt, djale, haber, ne Prishtine. Sapo merr haberin Prishtina, nis fill nje ambulance per ne Struge, me dy mjeke shqiptare brenda. Drejt ata te dy e ne spitalin e Struges.
Pa dale te shohim ne ata te plagosurit nga Kalishti qe u shtruan ketu dje ? C'plage kane, ku i kane e ku s'i kane? Asgje me rrezik. E moret vesh, ju, mjeket e spitalit te Struges? Plaget e ketyre dy shqiptareve nuk jane me rrezik. Ejani te mbajme ketu nje proçesverbal, qe ta bejme punen siç duhet. Per kaq e kaq dite keta duhet te dalin e te shkojne ne shtepite e tyre te sheruar. Se mos pesojne gje, se pastaj do t'i kemi fjalet ndryshe .

Ata nuk pesuan gje ne spital. Dolen pas disa ditesh dhe shkuan ne shtepite e tyre. Po puna nuk mbaroi me kaq . U hap ne Struge gjyqi. E ju, e merrni me mend qe gjyqi mban anen e maqedhoneve. Se ne gjykatore te gjithe jane maqedhone.Ashtu siç jane ne polici, ne pushtet e kudo tjeter neper zyra.
Po edhe pse maqedhonet mund te fitojne me gjyqet qe mbajne anen e tyre, mesimi i ngjarjes se Kalishtit eshte qe shqiptaret, kur vihen ne prove, ne rast rreziku, fitojne me shpirtin dhe me guximin e tyre.

(Ngjarja per te cilen behet fjale ketu eshte e vertete. Ky tregim eshte vetem nje variant i lire letrar i kesaj ngjarjeje).      

Bilal Xhaferi.

Krahu i Shqiponjes, shtator, 1981

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

BILAL XHAFERI

Bilal Xhaferri lindi në fshatin Ninat të Konispolit në vitin 1935 dhe vdiq në vitin 1986 në ShBA, ishte shkrimtar i shquar shqiptar.

Bilal Xhaferi (nip i dijetarit të shquar Hasan Tahsini) u rrit jetim pa nënë e pa babë.

Ja disa nga datat kryesore të jetës dhe veprimtarisë së tij:

1935, 2 nëntor u lind në fshatin Ninat (Ninati) të Konispolit, në krahinën e Çamërisë.

1943, i vdes e ëma.

1945, i pushkatohet i ati nacionalist antikomunist.

1948, largohet prej vendlindjes.

1948-1952 jeton dhe punon në Sarandë, punëtor krahu, korier poste, etj.

1954-1955 ndjek shkollën shtatëvjeçare natën në fshatin Sukth të Durrësit.

1962-1963 boton poezitë dhe tregimet e para në gazetat Zëri i Rinisë, Drita, në revistat Nëntori, Ylli, etj.

1966 i botohet vëllimi me tregime Njerëz të rinj, tokë e lashtë që pati një sukses jo të zakonshëm.

1967 i botohet vëllimi me poezi Lirishta e kuqe, i cili ndalohet nga censura komuniste.

1967 shkruan romanin Krastakraus që u botua më 1993, pas vdekjes.

1968 shkruan skenarin për film artistik Era shtyn mjegullat.

1968 i hiqet e drejta e botimit, i ndalohen veprat e botuara, internohet në fshatin Hamalle të Durrësit, pasi ishte përjashtuar nga LSHA e Shqipërisë, me preteskin e kritikës që i bëri romanit "Dasma" të I. Kadaresë, u detyrua të arratisej për në SHBA.

1969, 30 gusht, arratiset fshehtazi prej Shqipërisë në Greqi, sepse nga Sigurimi i Shetit i ishte përgatitur dosja për arrestimin dhe burgosjen e tij.

1970, shkon në SHBA, në Boston.

1970-1972 punon në gazetën Dielli në Boston, në SHBA.

1972 nga Bostoni dërgon për botim në Ndërmarrjen Botuese Rilindja, në Prishtinë, romanin Ra Berati.

1974, në tetor, në Çikago të SHBA themelon revistën Krahu i shqiponjës, botim i Lidhjes Çame.

1974-1986 drejton, boton dhe redakton revistën Krahu i shqiponjës, ku botoi shumë artikuj publicistikë, poezi, tregime, romane, skeçe, vizatime, karikatura, foto artistike, etj. Kjo revistë ishte tribunë e mendimit të lirë që trajtonte vazhdimisht temat e problematikat e çështjes çame, çështjes kombëtare shqiptare, temat rreth diktaturës në Shqipëri e, mbas vitit 1981, më dendur problemet lidhur me Kosovën. Në faqet e revistës Bilali botonte, përveç krijimeve të tij letrare, edhe krijimtari letrare e përkthime të autorëve të tjerë shqiptarë e të huaj. Ai arriti të nxirrte 39 numra të kësaj reviste, në dy gjuhë, ship e anglisht, deri sa vdiq në rrethana të panjohura në 14 tetor të vitit 1986

1975 boton fragmente të romanit Trotuare të kundërta në revistën Krahu i shqiponjës.

1977 boton fragmente të romanit Hëna e kantjereve në revistën Krahu i shqiponjës.

1978 e plagosin disa njerëz të panjohur.

1981 digjet redaksia e revistës Krahu i shqiponjës ku kishte dorëshkrimet e veprave letrare, studime, kërkime shkencore, përkthime, shënime politike, letra, piktura, fotografi, etj.

1986 sëmuret dhe operohet prej tumorit.

1986, 14 tetor, vdes në spital në Çikago në rrethana të panjohura.

1995, 3 maj, Presidenti i Republikës e dekoroi me medaljen Martir i demokracisë (Dekreti 1089) me motivacionin "Për përkushtim si publicist e politikan disident në luftën kundër komunizmit e diktaturës, për aspiratat e tij thellësisht kombëtare e demokratike".

1995, 6 maj, shkrimtari Shefki Hysa drejtues i Shoqatës Kulturore "Bilal Xhaferri", në bashkëpunim me Qeverinë shqiptare inicoi dhe organizoi ceremonialin e rikthimit në Atdhe të eshtrave të poetit, prozatorit dhe publicistit të shquar disident Bilal Xhaferri që tanimë prehet në vendlindje, në Sarandë.

Bilal Xhaferri ishte një shkrimtar i rrënjëve të etnisë në vitet gjashtëdhjetë, kur letërsia shqipe ose lavdëronte idetë e socializmit, ose fitoren në Luftën e Dytë, duke e thjeshtësuar këtë në absolutin ideologjik të përparimit. Në këtë aspekt, Xhaferri duket i vetmuar për kohën, duket i lidhur me letërsinë e paraluftës; po ky tashti të kaluarën nuk e shikon në stilin e himnizimit e të lavdit, si mbështetje për problemet aktuale, po pikërisht duke marrë një qëndrim kërkues e kritik për të kapur esencat krahas situatës kalimtare. Në këtë vështrim, kërkimi letrar i Bilal Xhaferrit në të shkuarën, në rrënjët etnike, nuk bëhet si shpalim dhe fascinim me të kaluarën, po pikërisht si kërkim për të bërë ndërkomunikime të kohëve. 

(Sabri Hamiti) në "Poeti i nemun: Bilal Xhaferri"

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

*LIVADHET E BARDHA MATANE PYLLIT ME AHE*

Pylli malor me ahe hapte ngado shtigje të ngushtë e dredharakë, që kushedi ku të shpinin. Po ato shtigje nuk të shpinin asgjëkundi. Vetëm udha kryesore mund të të nxirrte përtej, në anën tjetër tek Livadhet e Bardha. Po edhe që të dilje në anën tjetër, prapë nuk arrije gjëkundi, se atje s'kish asgjë veç Livadheve të Bardha.
Nuk e di përse u kish mbetur atyre ai emër. Ato nuk ishin të bardha. Bile ato as nuk ishin livadhe fare, po vetëm ca djerrina, ngastra të vogla toke, të çveshura, pa bar e pa lule, të braktisura nga njerëzit e nga perëndia, atje te mënga e pyllit malor përtej qafave të Malasit.
Zejneli dhe unë i mbaruam së bashku studimet në Institutin e Lartë Pedagogjik në Tiranë. Kur ishim në Institut, ne s'kishim ndonjë afrim me njëri-tjetrin. Më pas, kur mbaruam studimet dhe u caktuam të jepnim mësim në shkollën e Malasit, shoqëroheshim dhe qëndronim pranë. Megjithatë, nuk e di përse, unë i trembesha pranisë së tij, nuk e kuptoja dot natyrën e tij dhe mbeta përgjithmonë e largët dhe e huaj për të.

Unë u trëmbesha edhe shokëve të tij. Ai kish shumë shokë. Ata i thërrisnin njëri tjetrit "Vëllezër ujqër", sipas një poezie të Henrik Hajnes. Ishin djem gazmorë, të dashur e të sjellshëm, po unë vija re me frikë në zemërqë pas kësaj shfaqjeje të jashtme plot shkujdesje të natyrave të tyre rinore fshihej diçka vërtet prej ujku, diçka e egër, e rrezikshme. Nuk e kuptoja dot se si ishte puna e tyre. Nganjëherë më dukej sikur kisha hyrë porsi ndonjë dele në shoqërinë e ujnërve, pastaj më dukej sikur ata vetë ishin viktima, që qcdhnin plot kurajo, ndërsa rreth e rrotull tyre ndritnin në errësirë sytë e një lukunie ujqërish të uritur. Unë jetoj'a me nje frikë të fshehtë në zemër.
Po kjo nuk zgjati shumë.
Një natë, papritur e pakujtuar, në shkollën tonë çatisën tre "Gaze" të Sigurimit. Atë natë unë dhe vëllai im i vogël, Mehmeti, ishim ftuar në darkë tek një familje aty në lagje. Kur u kthyem, tek dera e shtëpisë ngjitur me shkollën, ku banonin mësuesit, gjetëm Dritën, një shoqen time, që dridhej nga të qarët dhe nga të ftohtit, pa mundur të lidhte dot dy fjalë bashkë dhe të na tregonte ç'kish ngjarë.
Të gjithë mësuesit e tjerë, pesë djem dhe dy vajza, ishin arrestuar.
Të nesërmen dhe në ditët e javët që pasuan filluan lë hapeshin fjalë se qenë bërë arrestime edhe në shkolla të tjera në Tiranë, Durrës, Elbasan, Shkodër. Doli që këto nuk ishin thashetheme të kota. Pas disa mujave u hap në Tiranë gjyqi kundër "Grupit të mësuesve", të cilët kishin formuar në fshehtësi Partinë Socialiste Shqiptare (Të Moderuar), sipas tipit të Shopenhauerit.
Emri im nuk u përmend gjëkundi, as për mirë as për keq. Nuk më kërkuan që të dilja dëshmitare në gjyq
dhe nuk më akuzuan për ndonjë gjë. Megjithatë, apo ndoshta, pikërisht për atë, nuk e di përse, unë e ndjeva veten fajtore. E dija që nuk kisha bërë ndonjë faj, po prap më therte në shpirt kur mendoja që të gjithë shokët dhe shoqet e mia ishin kapur dhe ishin flakur nëpër burgje, kurse unë isha lënë mënjanë, kisha mbetur në heshtje, porsi tradhtare.
Ankthi im bëhej edhe më i rëndë kur mendoja që ata më kishin mënjanuar mua, nuk më ishin shfaqur, nuk më kishin besuar, ishin ruajtur.
Kështu kaloi një vit që nga ajo ngjarje e paharruar, një vit plot brenga dhe mendime të zeza, i gjatë sa një jetë e tërë.
Një mbrëmje, ndërsa kthehesha nga një seminar i mësuesve të rrethit, në sheshin e lokalitetit të Malasit, takova nanë Hatixhen, nënën e Zejnelit. Ajo rrinte ulur mbi një gur pranë gardhit gjysëm të rrëzuar të një kopështi ngjitur me sheshin. O perëndi, sa shumë kish ndryshuar, sa shumë qe plakur e tretur! Ashtu e pakët dhe e kërrusur, e mbështjellë e tëra me ato çitjanet e gjera dhe me shaminë e kokës lëshuar pa kujdes nën gushë, ajo dukej porsi një boçe tërë arna e harruar atje ndanë gardhit.
E pyeta në kish ndonjë lajm nga Zejneli. Ajo më tha se i kishin thënë që ai ishte në burgun e Tiranës. Të nesërmen ajo do të shkonte që t'i shpinte të birit ndërresa dhe ushqime.
	Unë vendosa aty për aty që të shkoja bashkë me të.Kur ja thashë këtë gjë, e gjora plakë ngriti sytë dhe më hodhi një vështrim të pakuptueshëm. Dukej sikur ajo vetëm tani po e vinte re që unë qëndroja përpara saj dhe bisedoja me të.
	Një dritëz e zbehtë u ndez e u shua diku thellë në sytë e saj të hutuar. Lëvizi buzët e thata që të thoshte diçka, po nukfoli, psherëtiu dhe humbi përsëri në brengën e zezë që i hante shpirtin.
Të nesërmen qe e djelë. E lamë që të niseshim herët në mëngjes, pa dalë drita. Ajo do të vinte të trokiste tek dritarja, pastaj do të zbrisnim në xhade, matanë Livadheve të Bardha, ku do të pritnim për ndonjë kamion.
Unë u pendova menjëherë për atë që bëra. Ç'më hipi ajo mëndje ashtu? Ku shkoja unë? Ç'kërkoja unë në burgun e Tiranës? Ç'e kisha unë Zejnelin, e ç'më kishte ai mua? Në fund të fundit, ai tani qe një i burgosur politik. Do të ishte ndoshta më pak e rrezikshme sikur të shkoj të vizitoj një të sëmurë nga leproza, se sa të shkoj që të vizitoj një të burgosur politik.
Sidoqoftë, nuk e ndërrova mendjen. Le të bëhej si të bëhej, të nesërmen do të shkoja në Tiranë së bashku me nanë Hatixhen. Kur arrita në shtëpi, i tregova vëllait se si qëndronte puna dhe e porosita që të mos hapte gojën e të mos bënte fjalë gjëkundi. Mehmeti ishte 9 vjeç atëherë. Ai më bindej e më donte mua sikur të më kish nënë. Kurvonë pas mesnate, nanë Hatixheja trokiti tek xhami i dritares, unë brofa menjëherë nga krevati, u veslpa me nxitim dhe lidha kokën me shami, putha Mehmetin që flinte në ndarjen tjetër, mbledhur kruspull në dyshek, porsi ndonjë këlysh dhe dola menjëherë përjashta.
Ishte akoma errësirë. Përtej tek mënga e pyllit me ahe nxinin Livadhet e Bardha nën yjet e fundit të veriut, që xixëllonin plot drithërimë. Që poshtë, nga thellësitë e honeve vinte një thëllim therës. Ne të dyja zbritëm në xhade, pa folur, porsi dy fantazma.
Udhëtimi ynë qe një mundim i kotë. Pasi na lanë që të pritnim një gjysëm dite, në shi e në të ftohtë, tek dera e Burgut të Ri të Tiranës, më në fund na thanë që Zejneli nuk ishte atje. E kishin transferuar në burgun e Burrelit. Kështu, në mbrëmje vonë, ne u kthyem përsëri në Malas, të lodhura e të dëshpëruara. Po unë nuk u tunda nga imj'a. Të dielën tjetër, e ngarkuar me trastat e rënda të nanë Hatixhes u nisa bashkë me të për në burgun e Burrelit. Dhe kur atje na thanë që Zejneli ishte transferuar në kampin e të burgosurve në Laç, nuk e bëra të gj'atë me mëndjen time, po e mblodha që të shkoja të dielën tjetër në Laç.
Po ne nuk arritëm ta bënim atë udhëtim.
Gjatë asaj jave unë dhe Mehmeti kishim qenë në familjen tonë, në Durrës, ku kaluam pushimet e simestrit. Në të vërtetë, pushimet zgjatnin edhe disa ditë akoma, po unë e lashë vëllanë në shtëpi dhe u ktheva në Malas para kohe.
Ndonjë orë pasi kisha arritur, tek dritarja dëgjova të trokiturën e njohur të nanë Hatixhes. I hapa derën menjëherë. Ajo hyri brenda në heshtje dhe shkoi e u ul tek cepi i një karrigeje.
-	E shikon, e mbajta fjalën apo nuk e mbajta? - i
thirra me krenari. - Të thashë që do të isha këtu të
shtunën dhe, ja, ku jam. Jam vajzë çame unë, kam besë.
-	T'i rrosh babës e nanës, se ti vlen sa për pesë djem,
- tha ajo. - Po kot u mundove që u ktheve.
Ç'është ajo fjalë që thua, nanë Hatixhe? - e
ndërpreva. - Ne do të vemi nesër në Laç. Ç'domethënë
që u ktheva kot?
Ne s'kena për t'shkue nesër në Laç, - tha ajo.
Po ti a je në vete? - e ndërpreva përsëri. - Sis'shkuakemi? Do të shkojmë patjetër, nanë Hatixhe. Dhe besomë mua: kësaj here do ta takojmë patjetër Zejnelin. Ma thotë zemra.
-	Po Zejneli u kthye ke shpia, - tha ajo.
Unë lëshova një britëm dhe u ula e i rroka plakës të dy gjunjët:
U lirua?
Po, - tha ajo. - U lirue, pllumbi i nanës, u lirue. Shpirti
i tij ashtë tash atje nalt bashkë me engjujt e qiellës.
Unë nuk e kuptoja dot se ç'donte të thoshte ajo, po një parandjenjë e keqe më goditi papritur në zemër dhe balli m'u ftoh si akull, m'u prenë gjunjët.
Nanë Hatixhe, s'të marr dot vesh, - i thashë.
Mblidhe vedin, goca jeme, - tha ajo. - Zenelin e
vranë, moj, zemër. U banë tash tri ditë që e kanë
varrosur ke Livadhet e Bardha. Po, pllumbin e nanës,
ma vranë, ma vranë djalin.
Unë me të vërtetë nuk po e merrja vesh se ç'donte të thoshte ajo. Bëra një lëvizje që të ngrihesha, po gjunjët më ishin këputurfare e nuk më mbanin dot më.
Nanë Hatixhe!.... Po si... po si? - u mata të flisja.
Fjala më mbeti në grykë, një dobësi e tmerrshme më
kish pushtuar të tërën, m'u muarr mendja, m'u errën
sytë. Më dukej se gati po humbisja ndjenjat. Me atë fije
fuqi që më kish mbetur, u shtrëngova tek gjunjët e plakës
dhe i thashë vetes që të ngrihesha më këmbë. Më vinte
dhoma rrotull.
Oh! Perëndi!
Më dukej sikur isha në gjumë, sikur shikoja një ëndërr. Po tani e dija që kjo s'ishte ëndërr. Shkova dhe u ula tek buza e krevatit dhe mbeta atje si e mbërthyer në vend.
Po, oj, bijo, po, moj, zemër! Ma vranë djalin në fushëtë Laçit! - tha plaka. - Deshti me hikun djali, më thanë,deshti me u arratisun. Koroneli, kaluar mbi kalë, e ndoqideri buzë kanalit. Kur e pa dj'ali që aj i ktheu dyfekun, iu lut që mos ta vriste. "Mos, bre, i tha. Mos, për hatër të perëndisë. Kam nji nanë plakë që m'pret ke shpia." Po koroneli i shau perëndinë dhe nanën e ja shkrepi mjedis gjoksit. Do thonë se i ra me revolver, do thonë se i ra me çifte të gjahut. Kishte dalë me gjuejt në fushë të Laçit, koroneli komandar i kampit prej Toskënie e m'vrau vocin tem me duer të lidhuna. Ata bajnë gjueti në kafaz të zLutja ime që të transferohesha në një shkollë tjetër nuk u pranua. Në vjeshtë unë u ktheva përsëri në Malas. Nanë Hatixhja kish vdekur. I tërë Malasi qe zverdhur nga fletët e aheve që kishin filluar të binin herët atë vjeshtë.
Lutja ime që të transferohesha në një shkollë tjetër nuk u pranua. Në vjeshtë unë u ktheva përsëri në Malas. Nanë Hatixhja kish vdekur. I tërë Malasi qe zverdhur nga fletët e aheve që kishin filluar të binin herët atë vjeshtë.
Ashtu siç erdhi vjeshta herët, ashtu erdhi dhe dimri. Në fillim të nëntorit ra bora e parë. Kur ajo shkriu, la pas një botë të zymtë, të zverdhur, të zbrujtur. Degët e aheve, lakuriq si gjymtyrë meitësh, i drejtoheshin në heshtje qiellit si në një lutje të pikëlluar. Pas trungjeve të tyre më dukej gjithnjë sikur shikoja tek zgjatej tinëzisht një dorë katile, e armatosur me një çifte gjahu, drejtuar në një shenjë të largët në hapësirë, ku ravijëzohej në sfondin e qiellit dimëror silueta e një fytyre të dashur e të paharruar për mua.
Mëngjeseve, malet hidhnin mbi supet e larta guna të murrme mjegullash dhe vinin te kryet qeleshe të bardha reshë. Kojrillat dhe dallëndyshet e fundit nxituan te kaptonin fluturimthi matanë horizonteve dhe tani tek gardhet e kopshteve dëgjoheshin cicërimat e gushkuqve, që perëndia e di nga kishin dalë ashtu papritur.
Natyra ndërroi krejtësisht, porsi në një vjershë të Naimit, porsi në një këngë të De Radës. Po zemra ime nuk ndërroi.Se njeriu mësohet me të gjitha ndryshimet në natyrë dhe në jetën e tij, mësohet edhe me vdekjen dhe vazhdon të jetojë duke u përshtatur dhe duke shpresuar, veç zemra e tij nuk mësohet dot kurrë me shëmtimin e jetës së një shoqërie, ligjet dhe natyra e së cilës janë kundër ligjeve dhe kundër natyrës së zemrës së njeriut.



"Krahu i Shqiponjës", shkurt, 1979

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*Nderim per ty  Billall  Xhaferi,"O dhembja Çame".........*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Turi72

By *Shefki Hysa* 

I might have been in the fourth or fifth grade classroom of my birthplace, I remember it vaguely, when I have read a fragment of Bilal Xhaferris tales for the first time The tale was entitled You are a partisan, if I am not wrong A life has gone by and I cant forget the deep impression it left to me (I had in my hands the book with Bilal Xhaferris tales New people, ancient land in the summer of 1982. My friend, the poet Agim Mato, with whom I used to discuss about my first creations and my future as a passionate guy descending from a family that the communist regime didnt like, gave it to me). Since then I began to be interested for Bilal Xhaferri and his creativeness that I dont know why used to attract me surprisingly so much It seemed as if I had experienced once somewhere, in another life all those reflections of his creativeness, or as if we had come together at the same conclusion for all that we didnt know each-other and had never met before, as it happens sometimes to some scientists, researchers or artists who discover at the same time the same law, make the same invention, propound the same thesis or hypothesis or realize works which give the same universal messages, knowing nothing about each others existence And I dont why this kind of telepathic result used to make me think, induce me toward a meditative philosophy that used to remind me that somewhere there is an invisible godlike power, the God himself who dictates the run of our thoughts and feelings and so vaguely it seems as if it arouses the existence feeling of twin hearts who are inclined toward each other in an unknowable way, although they float lonely through the endless spaces of Universe
And I learned whispery that we were from the same region. He was born on November 3, 1935, in Ninat (Konispol), an area of Chameria region and he was descendant in the well-known polymath Hoxhë Hasan Tahsins family. A mountain used to separate Shalës, my village, from Ninat
Thus, I was at the same time so near and so far with Bilal. He had emigrated in February 1969 or more precisely had escaped from Albania, according to the terminology of the Communist Regime period, pronounced enemy of the Country whereas I was lost in the oblivion bewilderment, that mental desert that communism served us
Enemy of the Country! Imagine what kind of absurdity! The creator of Cham ballad- enemy of the Country! Is there any human logic that believes this despite that logic that invented it, monsters logic?!
Thats enough! Far away from labyrinths Far away from monsters
But which are some of the main characteristics of poet, prosator and dissident publicist Bilal Xhaferris life? 

When he was eight his mother died and when he was ten, the communist power shot his nationalist father and he remained fatherless with tree sisters, under Ferik Hoxhas care, his grandfather. After he finished the elementary school in his birthplace, taking two grades in a year, in 1948 he went away to find a job in Saranda, since they have no living means, especially when his grandfather was pronounced a rich countryman and he was expropriated. He found an ordinary job in Saranda; he had to load and unload cobbles in small ships but being skillful and wise he was employed as courier in the telegraph post-office situated in the building where the Renaissance poet Naim Frashëri had worked as customs official. He ensconced oneself in his aunts family that used to live in a single room and this is why he used to sleep often in the sea-line garden. Once a month, when he had to take tokens, he used to go in Ninat to see his sisters, walking tens of kilometers. Because of the biographical problems, in 1952 he left Saranda, got into a hold, went away and was located in Durrës. In 1954-1955 he lived with his small sister, Antika, in a room in Sukth (Durrës). It was there where they followed the seven-year school, his sister during the day and Bilal at night because he had to work as an employee who establishes and controls the norms. Since then he began to write the first poetries in pieces of paper.
Meantime he finished a technical school for construction and was employed in construction yards, at bridge-street in Kruja, at Ulza hydro central etc. In 1962-1963 he was able to publish the first poetries and tales in Youths voice (Zëri i rinisë), The light (Drita), November (Nëntori), The star (Ylli) etc. A lot of writers and artists approached, supported and helped him, so his prominent talent wouldnt lose under the weight of bad biography consequences.
The peak of his creativity was during 1965-1968 when his tale volume New people, ancient land (1966) was published while the poetic volume The red clearing was impeded by the communist censure before its circulation and it was converted in cartoon dough. In this period he wrote the novel Krastakraus (1967), which was propounded by him to be published.
In 1968, in a meeting at the League of Albanian Writers and Artists, where Ismail Kadares novel The wedding was being presented, Bilal criticized harshly this work described by the critique of that time as Arc of Triumph of the Method of Socialistic Realism, a thing that aroused the party censors grudge who confronted him immediately, not only by reminding him the shooting of his father but even by threatening him with the destiny that all the class enemies were expecting. Thereafter he was expelled from the League, he lost the publication right, and the distribution of his books was prohibited. His book New people, ancient land was taken away from the libraries and the bookstores, his writings from the newspapers and magazine collections were ripped, the novel Krastakraus was archived in the archives of Naim Frashëri Publishing House, while Bilal, constantly supervised, was interned in the village of Hamallë (Durrës), where he carried out handiwork in agriculture, threatened everyday to be arrested.
He was kept for about six months at the refugee camp in Janine (Greece), and then he went in USA, invited by the Cham patriots Skënder Xhelua and Rexhep Hoxha.
In these difficult conditions, on August 1969, together with his brother-in-law, Selfo Hoxha, he went away from Albania, from his birthplace to Greece. He had some manuscripts with himself, meantime some works of his creativiness: poetries, tales, novels, film scripts etc., were consigned to journalist Ballkiz Halili and poet Namik Mane. Before going away, he wrote a letter that was directed to his followers and victimizers.
He worked for about two years in the Albanian newspaper The sun (Dielli), but because of the different views with its editors, he was obliged to leave it. In 1971, he sent for publication from Boston to Pristine, to Renaissance(Rilindja) Publishing Enterprise the second version of the novel Krastakraus, entitled Berat ceded, which was published by R Renaissance only in 1995, together with the poetic volume Come on sadness and the tale-volume New people, ancient land, where are included even other tales published in Albania and USA. In the accompanying letter of the novel manuscript is written: In my nearby literary efforts I have thought about tales-miscellanea from Kosovar people todays life. To collect the materials I need to write this book, I hope I can pay a visit to Kosovo next year. In USA, Bilal became for many years the pivot of the expatriated Albanians union, especially of the Cham emigrants, who were organized by him in the Cham League organization, centered in Chicago, renewing in this way the prior tradition.
In Chicago, on October 1974, he created Eagles wing magazine (Krahu i shqiponjës), which was baptized, directed, prepared and published by him till the end of life. He published many publicistic articles, poetries, tales, fragments of the novel Opposite sidewalks (1975), fragments of the novel The moon of the yards (1977), skits for Albanian language courses, published his drawings and caricatures, artistic photos and short films made by him. Even in USA he wrote movie scripts. In the magazine number where a fragment of the novel The moon of the yards was published for the first time, it was announced that Bilal was preparing from this novel a scenario for a feature length film with the title adapted into The moon of the Countryside and a company from Hollywood was going to film it.
Through Eagles wing magazine (Krahu i shqiponjës) he could set up relations with a lot of patriots in USA, Canada, Europe, Turkey and elsewhere, with newspapers and magazines of Diaspora and through it and its activity he influenced the approach and the collaboration between Albanians of all lands, inclinations, political parties and political organizations. Eagles wing was converted in a national magazine, kept with the emigrants writings and it was addressed to all Albanians.
It had a big brotherly, moral and material support from the Albanians of Kosovo and Montenegro, from parties and their national organizations, even some of his friends and collaborators were there. In a thank-you note in the magazine he writes: During this summer (1981) I stayed some months in Detroit. Among many friends, whom I sincerely thank for their brotherly welcome, I want to mention especially Prof. Prenk Gruda.
I will keep in mind as a beautiful memory the time I spent at his home. Prenka expressed the Albanian characteristic nobility simply with a genuine heartiness when he arrived at the hotel where I was staying and invited me to reside at his home, saying to me: You should come as you are coming to your home. You dont have to stay at this hotel. You can save the money you could spend here and use them for the magazine. He gave me a spare key of his beautiful home in suburb of Detroit. During the time I stayed at that home I felt as at my home. (Eagles wing, 1981)
But this patriot who used to write frequently about the national issue in Eagles wing magazine (Krahu i shqiponjës), who used to have exchange of letters with Bilal Xhaferri, has been near him on other occasions, has encouraged and has offered unstinting help to him. In a letter (1985) he writes to him: I hope you are safe and sound, as your heart wishes. To say the truth, we miss you. One of ours has been in Chicago and has asked someone about you, but they didnt say good words. They told him that you are jobless, homeless, you are at loss; you dont have a place to eat and to pass the night. I cant believe anyway that works are going so badly; I said to the one who brought these words from Chicago not to speak with someone else about this, because this is a disaster and incredible. But I know my friend that those malicious mouths and enemies speak what their teeth utter. My brother, you are welcome as to your brothers.
I am sending to you the translations of some German newspapers, an article from Business walk and another from New York Times because maybe you havent seen them.
Write us some words man, just to know how you are or please call us. (Eagles wing, May 1985)
But, even in America, the country of big freedom, someone was victimizing and punishing him to kill him and his work too. So, in 1978 he was wounded. Eagles wing magazine (Krahu i shqiponjës) has written about this horrible episode: Bilal Xhaferri, editor of Eagles wing magazine (Krahu i shqiponjës), was assaulted in darkness by three unknown people while he was going in a meeting for the celebration of the 100th anniversary of Prizren League. The friends that were waiting for him in the meeting, worried from this delay, went out to look for him and found him in the street, wounded in the head and face and with a knife cutting in the rib. The police that was informed and came immediately brought him to the hospital. (Eagles wing 1985, May)
Once upon a time, maybe for intimidation, a heinous gossip was diffused, as if Kadri Hazbiu had expressed himself that we will bring back here Bilal Xhaferri dead or alive. And indeed, Albanian state security neither left him alone in America, as his friends tell.
A crushing strike for Bilal was in 1981, when the editorial office caught fire, for which he has written in Eagles wing magazine (Krahu i shqiponjës): A fire burnt down the building where Eagles wing magazine (Krahu i shqiponjës) was located, burnt down all the files and the collections. This was a personal tragedy for Bilal Xhaferri, who lost his books and his manuscripts, thorough literary volumes, studies, scientific researches, translations, political notes, letters, pictures, photos, works and efforts of ten difficult years in exile (Eagles wing, January-February, 1981).
In September 1986, one morning, suddenly Bilal lost consciousness. He was taken urgently to the hospital. He was diagnosed with a head tumor. He was operated but some days after the operation he died at Chicago hospital, in October 14, 1986.
His compatriots, known and unknown people, Albanian and foreign friends and the migration press too, accompanied him with big honors.
The novel Krastakraus, presented for publication in 1967, was published only in 1993, in Tirana from Bilal Xhaferri Publishing House (Shtëpia Botuese Bilal Xhaferri).
In May 3, 1995 the President of the Republic decorated him with the Martyr of Democracy medal, with the below motivation For his service as publicist and politician in the war against communism and dictatorship, for his deeply national and democratic aspirations.
In May 6, 1995, as director of the Cultural Association Bilal Xhaferri (Shoqata Kulturore Bilal Xhaferri), in collaboration with the Albanian Government, I initiated and organized the ceremony for the return of the well known dissident poet, prosator and publicist Bilal Xhaferris bones in his Homeland and now he reposes in the birthplace, in Saranda. In that year, for the honor of Bilal Xhaferri, I began to publish in Tirana Eagles wing magazine (Krahu i shqiponjës), as an organ of Bilal Xhaferri Cultural Association (Shoqata Kulturore Bilal Xhaferri) otherwise called Cultural Community of Chameria (Komuniteti Kulturor i Çamërisë), a magazine that has been esteemed even by personalities such as Ismail Kadare and Dr. Haim Reitan.
As conclusion, the noted writer Sabri Hamiti, my friend from Kosova, describes briefly this personalitys profile:
Bilal Xhaferri was a writer of the roots of ethnicity in the 60s, when Albanian literature either used to glorify the ideas of socialism or the victory in the Second War, simplifying this in the ideological absolute of development. In this aspect, Xhaferri seems lonesome for the time, seems related to prewar literature but he doesnt see the past on the style of an hymn and praise, as a support for actual problems, but exactly by taking an invocatory an critical attitude to catch essences despite the momentary situation. In this regard, the literary search of Bilal Xhaferri in the past, in the ethnic roots, is not made as spreading and attraction with the past, but exactly as search to make possible the intercommunication of times (Sabri Hamiti) in The accursed poet: Bilal Xhaferri.

----------


## EDLIN

Dy monumente te Bilal Xhaferit, punuar nga Idriz Balani :


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_hBoLiOAWqU...0/DSC05133.JPG
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_hBoLiOAWqU...0/DSC05135.JPG

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Si e kam njohur shkrimtarin Bilal Xhaferri*

Sa here kujtoj Bilal Xhaferin, sjell ndermend vargjet kritikuara per fatalitet te Musa Vyshkes...

E ku i dihen udhët kësaj jete,kushdi ku përgjon fundi si kusar,Sjell ndërmend Dhimitër Xhuvanin në një nga udhëtimet me tren, kur shlyente në Kombinatin Metalurgjik "mëkatin" për romanin "Tuneli". E pyeta: "Si të duket Bilal Xhaferri", që në atë kohë po bënte bujë në rrethet tona letrare. "Flori njëzetekatër karat", tha ai dhe nxitonte të lexonte një roman të Kolduellit, mbasi vajtje-ardhja me tren qenë e vetmja kohë e lirë që i mbetej.
Nuk më kujtohet kur e kam takuar së pari, po isha i mbushur me yllësinë e mbresës që më kishte shkaktuar një tufë poezi, botuar në një kolonë anësore të "Zërit të Rinisë", për të mos e harruar kurrë vjershën "Rosat" dhe "Baladën çame". Për herë të parë më mbiu filizi i mirë i zilisë ndaj një të panjohuri që shkruante poezi. Ishte si mbresa që të lë një letër simpatie, që ti e lexon nën dritën e hënës, në kopshtin me mollë të sapoçelura, mbështetur pas një togu jonxheje të sapokositur, siç më kish ndodhur në botimin e librit tim të parë.
Siç duket, që prej kësaj mbrese po buiste si nga qafëpërkulja e rosave pendëbukura të vjershës krahu i ylberit, që do ta mbështeste krahun tjetër në supin e ushtarëve të romanit "Krastakraus".
Mos kosit, kositës, mbi varrin tim të humbur,
ku mbin fille trifilesh dhe lulekuqe plagë
Në një nga hotelet ordinere të Tiranës, atje ku sot është Muzeu Historik, më ka rastisur t'i lexoja në dorëshkrim këto vargje dhe faqe nga beteja e Beratit. Po shkruante romanin. Merrte dieta shërbimi nga kryeredaktori çam i revistës "Ylli", që e përkrahte. Edhe unë isha i përkrahuri i redaktorëve dashamirës të kësaj reviste, Vehbi Skënderit e Naum Priftit, sikundër pati fatin Bilali me Vath Koreshin në "Zëri i Rinisë".

Duke lexuar kapitullin e betejës së Beratit, pothuaj ndieja erën e gjakut të freskët. Ishte efekti i përshkrimit. Aroma e trëndafilave të egër dhe ajo që i ngjante asaj të mjaltit të shpellave e të zgërbonjave, era e tërfilit, që nuk ishte kositur i tëri, që vinte nga livadhet, dhe aroma e kumbullave të sapopjekura që vinte nga bahçet, nën zërin e këmbanave sfidohej nga duhma që dukej sikur kish ardhur këmbë për këmbë së bashku me ushtrinë armike, si një frymëmarrje e helmatisur e kësaj ushtrie. Ishte ulërima e shiut që shi nuk pillte, thoshte Bilali. Dhe mes kësaj arome e zëra këmbanash dhe duhmës përvëluese, daulleve të shiut, rridhte currili i freskët i gjakut të dukagjinasit të bukur, plot plagë, po që nuk jepte shpirt po të mos e ktheje andej nga ishte Dukagjini i tij. Dhe juga që shtynte mbi Tomorr ca re si savanë, si arkivol drejt masivit alpin.

Ah, Kënga e sprasme e Balës, klitha Se Berat, se Berat Si zallishte e argjendtë e një burimi që shteron Ishte fytyra e dukagjinasit që i kish rrjedhur gjithë gjaku e nuk jepte shpirt. E Stresi, shoku i vet, i ngul majën e shpatës në zemër Sikur presën e ftohtë të saj ta kish ndjerë në zemër të tij. E filloi të hapte një varr. Kumi ishte i butë. Gropa u mbush shpejt me ujë nga përbrenda. Në atë ujë u hap një copë qiell plot me yje, që përpëliteshin nëpër gjethet e shelgjeve dhe kulprave të bardha. Trupi i të vdekurit u shtri nën këtë qiell, në përkundjet e shtratit të butë të kulprave, dhe u mbulua atje brenda, nën kum, bashkë me yjet dhe lulet e bardha kacavjerrëse Stresi vetëm me natën, me mesjetën, me kalin dhe me një varr. Retë mbi Tomorr, si arkivole të vogla drejt Dukagjinit 

Ky përshkrim, lexuar gati gjysmë shekulli të shkuar, me këtë imazh arkivoli të reve të romanit që shtyheshin drejt veriut, m'u përsërit me ardhjen e eshtrave të Bilalit nga "përtej largësive" e përtej oqeanit, në zbritjen e arkivolit të tij nga aeroplani për t'u mbartur drejt Çamërisë, drejt Hoxhë Hasan Tahsinit. Tani m'u plotësua domethënia edhe e vargjeve që kisha botuar vite më parë:
Hoxhë Hasan Tahsini, që flet me planetet,
ç'yll kërkon të zbresë mbi gjithë alfabetet?
Ata që morën çmime letrare, kur konkuronte edhe Bilali me librin që hyn në rrethin e veprave brilante të letërsisë sonë, siç ishte "Njerëz të rinj, tokë e lashtë", ata që patën shansin një vit më parë t'i jepnin çmimin e nderit këtij romani-arkivol me titull "Krastakraus" e nuk ia dhanë, tani ishin të parët që vraponin të mbanin bishtin e pelerinës së purpurantit, të mbanin arkivolin e tij, sikundër ata që kishin anatemuar Faik Konicën dhe nxitonin të vinin në krah shiritin e zi demagogjik e të ligjëronin kumtesa, duke rigëlltitur grahmën e të vjellave të tyre Për të mbushur boshllëkun që hap e tashmja, njerëzit hedhin brenda në të kufomën e së kaluarës dhe shkelin e dalin matanë, - shkruhet në "Krastakraus"

Bilali kishte vizatuar edhe portrete personazhesh midis fletëve të dorëshkrimit, atje në hotelin e paguar me honorare botimesh. Mbaj mend dy prej tyre. Njëri portret ishte Bora dhe tjetri Ajkuna. Më duket edhe Stresin e kishte skicuar. Vizatonte pastër. Njëri prej portreteve të vajzave ishte bukuria antike, e ndaluar, që nuk i takonte askujt, përveç natyrës që e lindi dhe do ta mbështillte përsëri në gjirin e saj. Këto ishin fjalët e shkruara poshtë fletës së skicuar. Ku mund të jenë vallë tani ato skicime të piktorit Bilal Xhaferri. Ah, që nuk ia shkula nga fletët e dorëshkrimit ato skicime

Kisha mbaruar studimet e rregullta në Universitetin e Tiranës. Plejada e letrarëve që sot janë të njohurit e letërsisë e studentë të një kursi me mua, të sapoemëruar redaksive dhe institucioneve të Tiranës, pas dy muajshit të aksionistit në Gradishtë për ndërtimin e hekurudhës së Myzeqesë, ishin thirrur në zborin pasuniversitar të oficerit rezervë. Unë, nën nxehtësinë e luftës së klasave që po egërsohej, siç dëshmonte edhe një fjalim kanibalesk i kryeministrit të atëhershëm, isha degdisur në Librazhd dhe prej andej isha marrë me përdhunë ushtar në repartin e punës, në Ndërmarrjen Bujqësore Ushtarake, megjithëse i diplomuar, me dy vëllime me poezi, anëtar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë.

Prashisja patate në Zall-Herr të Tiranës e në Tapizë, përballë Krujës. Jo, më duket se shkulja patate një ditë, kur Bilali erdhi në zbor me rezervistë të Manzës e Shijakut. Marshimi i gardistëve të kuq lejfenistë kishte shkelur mbi shkrumbin e tempujve, kishave e xhamive, kishte hyrë triumfalisht në romanet, dramat dhe poemat tona, në veprat më përfaqësuese të realizmit socialist. Bilal Xhaferri kishte shkelur këmbëzbathur mbi prushin e këtij triumfi delirant. Parandiej se mbi korridoret e Luvrit do të vërshojë urina e Khanëve mongolë, shkruante një poet rus. Dhe pastaj: Mona Liza, zbrit nga korniza, se na duhet për Mao Ce Dunin Autori i "Krastakrausit", që po bënte bujë dhe kishte zgjuar, përveç admirimit tonë edhe zili, sapo kishte hedhur edhe hapin fatal, hap që s'duhej ta hidhte. Kritikoi romanin, të cilin vetë ai që e kishte pjellë, do ta quante të dobët më vonë. Dhe mori goditjen e pushtetit, siç e njohin mirë të gjithë.

Në mbledhjet me kolektivin e ndërmarrjes, që i drejtonte vetë byroisti, i vajtur në Durrës sekretar i parë, njerëzit më shihnin si ariun e dalë nga pylli. Ç'na qenka ky që u hëngërka me ata lart?
Dhe a e di se mua më ngjau si me një Martin Ubini që kam në roman? Dhe më tregoiNën breshërin e furishëm, Martini me shtizën e një agreptari të vrarë, i kish hedhur çengelin në sup një kalorësi kundërshtar dhe e tërhiqte me gjithë kalë Dukej sikur mund të mbante mbërthyer në vend një kavaleri të tërë. Kundështari u kujtua ta priste me jatagan shtizën që e kish mbërthyer te fileja e këmishës së hekurt pranë supit Dhe ngau kalin tutje si erë, kurse Martini u rrëzua me një "ah" marazi në mes të të qeshurave. Qeshnin edhe turqit, edhe shqiptarët

Më akuzojnë si mbrojtës të klerikalizmit në gazetë Po ja, ku e kam të shkruar diskutimin që bëra në Lidhje Ishte i fundit ky takim i Zall-Herrit. Pastaj dëgjova që ishte arratisur. Me një "ah" marazi që nuk ia mora nga duart atë dorëshkrim, kam shpresuar se mund t'ia ketë varrosur, bashkë me të tjera dorëshkrime, shoku i tij i ngushtë Namik Mane, si varrimi që i bëri Stresi dukagjinasit nën ato retë që era i shtynte si arkivol në drejtimin tjetër të atdheut

Kisha parë të sapobotuar, po që nuk qarkulloi kurrë, librin poetik "Lirishta e kuqe". Kisha me autografin e Bilalit librin me tregime "Njerëz të rinj, tokë e lashtë", që mbështjellë me një dyfletësh reviste kineze për të mos rënë në sy, ia dhashë asaj ish-gjimnazistes Plasari, tani me mbiemrin Guxholli, që mori pjesë në diskutimin fatal rreth Bilalit. Pastaj këtë libër ma kërkoi Mehmet Isaj e nuk m'u kthye më, siç duket ia kishin përlarë edhe atij.
Kur më rikthyen në Librazhd të dimëroj për gati një çerek shekulli e më kërkonin emër për djem të sapolindur, kujtohesha për tregimin e gjatë "Përtej largësive" me subjekt nga lashtësia ilire. "Ergys", këmbëngulja. Personazhi i tregimit të tij kish emër që tingëllonte i lashtë dhe modern. Ia dhashë inxhinierit kimist të fabrikës së verës për djalin që iu bë piktor, pastaj një mësuesi kimie, për të lindurin që tani i është diplomuar jurist. Djali im ishte Ergysi i tretë. Di që vetëm në Librazhd atëhere u bënë pesë Ergysë, të ardhur si përtej largësive.

Ishte edhe ky emër jehonë e asaj poetike, që përcillet nëpërmjet mbresës që të lë breshërimi i frazës në "Përtej largësive" e në "Krastakraus" me Ergys dhe Stres, ku pasthirrma aliterative sikur ish këputur nëpër grykat mijëra prita gurësh dhe rrokullisej me brerimet e breshërit e vërshimet e përrenjve
Me trokun e patkojve, me rrokullimat e breshërit e shkrepëtimat e rrufeve,me bërtitje brirësh e borish mbyllet romani

_Sesion shkencor për shkrimtarin_

Vdiq në një moshë ende të re. Rrethanat ende nuk janë shumë të qarta, ndonëse ditët e fundit i kaloi në shtratin e një spitali në Çikago. Deri sa iku nga kjo jetë, Bilal Xhaferri i provoi të gjitha: dhimbjen e nënës së vdekur, pushkatimin e të atit nacionalist, dhimbjen e shpinës kur punonte si hamall, gëzimin që të fal suksesi i pazakontë i një vepre letrare, trishtimi prej ndalimit të ndonjë vepre, pastaj heqja e së drejtës së botimit, internimi më tej arratisja, fitorja e lirisë dhe në fund sëmundja e beftë. Sot në orën 10.00, në sallën e "Tefta Tashko" në Ministrinë e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve zhvillohet "Dita letrare për Bilal Xhaferrin". Bëhet fjalë për një sesion shkencor, i cili mbahet me rastin e 75-vjetorit të lindjes së shkrimtarit. Kritikë e studiues të letërsisë do të referojnë mbi veprën letrare të Bilal Xhaferrit, e cila botohet e plotë me financimin e MTKRS-së, me rastin e këtij përvjetori. Aktiviteti zhvillohet nga MTKRS dhe Fakulteti i Historisë dhe i Filologjisë.

_Ngaoçi Petriti - Panorama_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

Bilal Xhaferi

----------

bili99 (14-10-2018)

----------

